# Σαράντα χρόνια από την εξέγερση στις φυλακές Attica της Νέας Υόρκης



## Costas (Sep 9, 2011)

39 νεκροί, 29 κρατούμενοι και 10 όμηροι, σκοτωμένοι και αυτοί από τις δυνάμεις καταστολής. Η Αμερικανική Δημοκρατία εν δράσει. (NYT).


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

...
Ηχητικά ντοκουμέντα για την εξέγερση, την εισβολή-σφαγή που διέταξε ο κυβερνήτης τότε Νέλσον Ροκφέλερ (μετά έγινε και αντιπρόεδρος του Φορντ) και τα επακόλουθά της, ξεκινώντας με μια συνέντευξη του Άρθουρ Ιβ, ενός από τους ελάχιστους πολιτικούς που είχαν επισκεφτεί τις φυλακές πριν την εξέγερση και προσπάθησε να κάνει κάτι για τις απαράδεκτες συνθήκες κράτησης, κερδίζοντας έτσι την εμπιστοσύνη των κρατουμένων, γι' αυτό άλλωστε έπαιξε και ρόλο παρατηρητή και μεσολαβητή στη διάρκεια της εξέγερσης, στο talkinghistory.org.

Και φυσικά: 

Attica State - John Lennon


----------

